# Order coming your way



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

AndyC has tempted me by the Glanz wax.

Oh and some more cutting pads for the Audi :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Thank bud, much appreciated


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

the glanz is well good you will be well happy mate 

make`s the paint well slick:thumb:


----------

